# Meat spoilage time for ungutted deer



## John Pelfrey (Dec 27, 2016)

I hit a nice doe last night around 5pm.
I thought it was a heart shot but the arrow stuck in her. I waited a little over an hour to look for her and found a blood trail about 60 yards out but lost it and came back today.
I found the trail again. Blood was dark red and dripping like a person would if their arm was cut pretty bad so not tons of blood. I followed that trail for about 150 yards and then all the sudden no more blood. I looked for hours trying to find her and couldn't so my question is if I go back out tomorrow and look and happen to find her then would the meat be bad or do I just have to chalk it up to a shoulder shot and an unfindable deer :-(


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

First, keep trying to find her. Go back and start from the beginning. To answer your question if the meat will be good, there are lots of variables such as how cold has it been, was it a gut shot, and many more. Temps over 40 and bacteria start multiplying faster and faster.
If she is bloated, I would say no.
You are posting this 24 hours later, IMHO, chances are slim.


----------



## John Pelfrey (Dec 27, 2016)

atp500 said:


> First, keep trying to find her. Go back and start from the beginning. To answer your question if the meat will be good, there are lots of variables such as how cold has it been, was it a gut shot, and many more. Temps over 40 and bacteria start multiplying faster and faster.
> If she is bloated, I would say no.
> You are posting this 24 hours later, IMHO, chances are slim.


I figured they would be but i wanted to check here just in case. I hate to kill something and have it go to waste. This is the first deer i haven't been able to recover. Its bugging the hell out of me. Thanks for the response


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

where you run out of blood , keep going in the same direction, if you draw a blank, it may be at the last blood, it turned, and you may know that, and tried it. it has been cold at night so i wish you well


----------

